# Morning



## Joy Alice (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all,

Apologies for the lurking occasionally in the past, been so busy havent had a chance to grab a cuppa and chill for five, so I have taken the opportunity to introduce myself whilst i have the chance.

Hi there. 

I used to be a member of the NMC and had planned to breed mice for exhibition. I had my initial foundation stock and begun on my mouse breeding/keeping journey. It was all going swimmingly, but i then ran into health problems which slowed me down a great deal, the breeding was on stop whilst i had to get my self back to full health. My mice then were just kept as pets and i still have one of them, hes ace...

It is my plan to continue sometime this year, possibly toward the end of 2010. I will be making time to visit a few mouse shows this year, and hope to speak to more people about mice and hopefully begin again on my mice journey.

Apologies for the blah blah boring me me me bits during my intro post. 

Hoping to see some of you at some mouse shows very soon.

I'm off now to read my NMC year book which has just dropped on my mat and finish my cuppa.

Caio for now.

J.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi 
:welcomeany


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome.
Look forward to possibly seeing you at the mouse shows in future, there is the bradford excel show in harrogate at the end of this month looks to be an interesting one.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Joy! What colours of micies did you have?


----------



## Joy Alice (Nov 25, 2009)

Kallan said:


> Hi Joy! What colours of micies did you have?


Thankyou for the welcomes all.

Kallan.. I had Pew & Ivory, with the Ivorys being satin.

J.


----------

